# Dynamisch JPanel in GUI zur Laufzeit ändern



## wdmprojekt (21. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich es in Java hin, mein JPanel mit dem Hauptinhalt
einer Applikation dynamisch zur Laufzeit zu ändern?
Wie baue ich am besten die Klassenarchitektur auf?
Ziel ist es eine modulare Anwendung zu programmieren,
die es erlaubt, Funktionen als Plugins zu integrieren,
welche dynamisch zur Laufzeit in das ContentPanel gesetzt
und ausgetauscht werden können.

Zur Zeit besitze ich folgende Architektur:

com.projekt
    -> GUI.java /* beinhaltet JMenuBar, JToolBar, ContentPanel, UIManager für Look & Feel */
    -> Projekt.java /* Initialisiert GUI */
com.projekt.images
com.projekt.plugins
-> Kalender.java
-> Taschenrechner.java
-> Notizen.java
com.projekt.unittests

Hat jemand Lösungstipps für mich??? Wäre super dankbar :applaus:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Sep 2010)

Sehr schlechte Idee das Rad neu erfinden zu wollen, insbesondere wenn es sich um ein derart komplexes Thema handelt. Mit Eclipse RCP, oder zumindest der Eclipse Runtime bist du deutlich besser bedient.


----------



## wdmprojekt (21. Sep 2010)

Mit Eclipse RCP habe ich schon gearbeitet.

Ich entwickle gerade nur ein einfaches Tool,
bei dem die Hauptfrage lautet:

Wie kann ich den JPanel Content zur Laufzeit austauschen???


----------



## Wildcard (21. Sep 2010)

> Mit Eclipse RCP habe ich schon gearbeitet.


Umso besser, warum nimmst du es dann nicht?


> Wie kann ich den JPanel Content zur Laufzeit austauschen???




```
panel.remove(alterContent);
panel.add(neuerContent);
```


----------



## Gast2 (22. Sep 2010)

How to Use CardLayout (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)


----------

